# Wild Spellcaster Template Changes (Attn: Ryan)



## Michael Morris (Aug 10, 2003)

I've been tinkering around with the Wild Spellcaster Template from Wild Spellcaster and pondering some changes to make it less, well, boring, without unbalancing it.  This is what I came up with...

Wild Spellcasters
In addition to the fact that some spells can be wild, so can some spellcasters.  The choice to be a “wild” spellcaster is made at character creation or when the character first acquires their spellcasting class.  The choice is permanent for that class, but if the character later acquires a second spellcasting class that class does not have to be wild.  For instance, a Cleric of Terix (an extremely chaotic deity) could have the wild spellcaster template on their cleric spells, then later become a wizard and not have that template on their wizard spells.
	Unlike other templates, the presence of the wild spellcaster template doesn’t change the character’s ECL or CR since the benefits and hindrances are about equal to one another.  They are:
1.	The character’s save DC is 1d20+spell level, not 10+spell level.  Wild spellcraft spells vary considerably in their effectiveness.
2.	If the character rolls his level on the d20 when setting his DC, a mishap occurs with the spell. Epic level characters mishap on a roll of ’20.’ Mishaps can be baleful or beneficial.
3.	The character gains a +1 competence bonus on his saving throws against spells with the wild descriptor, further the DC of his spells with this descriptor rises by +1 competence bonus.  This is due to the character’s familiarity with wild effects
4.	The character cannot learn or prepare spells with the metamagic descriptor.  These spells involve a high amount of precision and don’t take well to the unstable magic wild spellcraft evokes.
5.	The character qualifies for feats that require the wild spellcaster template.
	Note that some spells and effects can temporarily assign the wild spellcaster template to a character.  This temporary assignment only applies the first 2 effects on the character; the last three are reserved for characters that are permanent wild spellcraft casters.


----------



## Verequus (Aug 10, 2003)

Where are the mentioned spells with the Metamagic descriptor? As far as I know this descriptor doesn't exist...


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 10, 2003)

Oops....

What a metamagic descriptor is will be unveiled in due time...



For now let me say that a metamagic spell, like a feat, changes how casters use spells or changes other spells.  The following spells from the Player's Handbook have this descriptor:  Contingency, Mordenkainen's Lucribation, Rary's Mnuemonic Enhancer.  There are of course many more, but at the moment I'm not at liberty to say.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah, sounds good to me.


----------



## Verequus (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh, I have forgot to ask you, Ryan: Will you revise Wild Spellcraft someday? And will it be then more integrated to EoM beyond rolling a d20 and looking up tables?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 12, 2003)

Eh, what can I say?  I loved writing Wild Spellcraft, but I would've done so many things differently if I had known then what I know now.

In the sequel to the revised Elements of Magic, Lyceian Arcana, I plan to include a revised Sculptor of Chaos that makes use of the new rule system, but I don't plan to fully re-write the system.  It's just not something my brain is working on right now.


----------



## Verequus (Aug 14, 2003)

What a pity!  But be assured that I will be waiting for a revision until hell freezes over!


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 28, 2003)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> What a pity!  But be assured that I will be waiting for a revision until hell freezes over!




Now that it is announced Rule, I will say that Art of Magic reprised a good chunk of Wild Spellcraft.  It's by no means a revision of WS, but it does update what needs updating to 3.5 (if that makes any sense).


----------



## Verequus (Aug 29, 2003)

I saw the other thread but it doesn't describe the product enough for me. Where are more infos online available? And even if I'd like to buy the book - how can I get a print copy in Germany? Is here a known retailer? I'm reluctant to order from the USA because of possible damaged copies. Also the prices for shipping are really high: I ordered at Amazon.com the 3.5 books and had to pay practically a fourth book (although I saved 5 € per book in the end compared to the 30 € retailers wanting).


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 30, 2003)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> I saw the other thread but it doesn't describe the product enough for me. Where are more infos online available? And even if I'd like to buy the book - how can I get a print copy in Germany? Is here a known retailer? I'm reluctant to order from the USA because of possible damaged copies. Also the prices for shipping are really high: I ordered at Amazon.com the 3.5 books and had to pay practically a fourth book (although I saved 5 € per book in the end compared to the 30 € retailers wanting).




Well, what would you like to know?


----------



## Verequus (Aug 30, 2003)

From which sources come the spells? I looked on your website, but they weren't there. Are they general or more campaign-specific? What magic systems besides wild spellcraft are included? That's it for this time.


----------

